# Adjust mark royal oven



## Snoopdogie187

Hi,
I'm renting a place with a mark royal (old one) gas range with oven. Over the last few months I noticed the oven gets hotter than I set it to. I think it is about 75 degree too hot (would explain why my food hasn't been coming out as nice as it should). 
I wasn't able to find anything online about it, and when pulling the knob off, it isn't designed to be adjusted anyway. All I can see is under the top of the stove where the unti that cotrols the tempurate is, on the top of it is two screws, I'm just guessing that these two screws adjust the tempurature but I never did this before. 

Any advice, maybe there is something I am missing?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Also, I noticed that the 70 degree thing isn't alway there. Yesterday I had it on 350 and it was like 350 to 370. It seems it just goes to the temp it wants to sometimes. 

Also the pilot lite in the oven also has went out a few times under normal use and I'm not sure why. Any idea that may help to prevent this?


----------



## sassoon12

where is the pilot for the oven ? I just turned the gas off for a few minutes to clean behind it, and now i cant find the pilot for the oven.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, it is best to start your own thread for any problems. This makes it easier for people to search for a problem if they have the same and also makes it easier for people to know that you need help instead of just making a reply to a thread.

As far as where the pilot is, on the one I have, it was all the way in the back of the oven. (under the oven, in the boiler tray thing really). I had it go off on me a few times, I don't know why, but I really just used a lighter or match, stuck my arm in all the way and held it for a few minutes. I think I also had to turn the gas on low. 

PLESE READ THIS PART: What I did was probably not the safest way to do it, if you do deside to use this method, do so at your own risk. You can get burnt, case a fire, as well as oter things. I didn't have the book for the stove, I never had to light one of these before, so I did what I had to, but I also did it carefully, and I made sure I was comfortable (like not feel too unsafe) while doing it.


EDIT: Sorry I seen you made a new thread, if you do want someone to go look at a thread you posted, you can nicly ask them in a PM (private message). Me, as well as a bainch of other peopl on here do check our PMs. I know I do reply back to all the PMs I get and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## sassoon12

ok thanks a million for your help. i found it.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

your welcome


----------

